# Second divorce need advice and what next steps to take



## Tonyd11 (10 mo ago)

This is My second divorce. Been 6 months she left no contact. Should have did spouse abandonment? 

First divorce no lawyers just dissolved marriage and child support..

Second divorce..... I got served March 11th. 
She's asking dissolve marriage.
I get no alimony/maintenance 
Assolign her non marital property 
Award her just proportion of marital property of the parties
I pay my own legal services lawyer
Award her of such other relief as this honorable court deems equitable and just under the facts and circumstances of this case.

One thing ... I think before marriage she took out a loan for 13,000 or 14,000 to pay back taxes on my dads house we rent from. Will this be something she is wanting me to pay half of???

Also the last two or three years house taxes not paid by her even though she loved rented with me. I got stuck paying 14,00.
Deal with my dad rent 500 a month n 750 a month house taxes.

I don't want to get a lawyer if what you read above is all she wants... I just don't know how to reply back!! I know I can e-file but I want to respond back with the following 
1. Dissolve marriage 
2. I don't pay her lawyer fees
3.after divorce she no longer can come after me 
4. Accepting no alimony/ maintenance on my behalf what she asked for is all that is said n done with this case no other awarded relief as court would deem equitable and just under facts of this case.

Before I forget I am in illinois cook county..

Please any advice or assistance 🙏 gratefully appreciated im just worried this gets ugly just want it simple im not working now lost my place to rent, no car as it was totalled. Last 6 months feels like 25 steps backwards 😪. 

One last thing a week before served papers I had a dumpster and threw away alot of her clothes n kids old stuff n school supplies donated that was hers she did say alot was to be thrown out. Since she wants property am I in trouble?? What happens?

What do I do now what steps to take??

Thank you...
Tony


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Get a lawyer. Seriously. Law is not a great self help thing. I'm not sure why you are taking such umbrage at paying her back for the loan she took to pay back taxes on your dad's house. It was never her responsibility in the 1st place. You will probably inherit a part of the house; she won't. Isn't paying the taxes better than losing your inheritance to a tax sale?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> Get a lawyer. Seriously. Law is not a great self help thing. I'm not sure why you are taking such umbrage at paying her back for the loan she took to pay back taxes on your dad's house. It was never her responsibility in the 1st place. You will probably inherit a part of the house; she won't. Isn't paying the taxes better than losing your inheritance to a tax sale?


💯this.
Get a lawyer. Or a law degree. But lawyer even then.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Tonyd11 said:


> This is My second divorce. Been 6 months she left no contact. Should have did spouse abandonment?
> 
> First divorce no lawyers just dissolved marriage and child support..
> 
> ...


You may not want a lawyer, but you would be wise to speak to one anyway. You may be able to use a mediator for most of it but you should at least consult with a lawyer to get these questions asked and to protect yourself.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Get a lawyer. Also, don't get married again.


----------



## Tonyd11 (10 mo ago)

the home is my fathers it is on his name. i before her rented it and her/i just rent it for last 6 years. 

I'm just worried about this part of her dissolution of marriage. 

"Award her of such other relief as this honorable court deems equitable and just under the facts and circumstances of this case."

I'm filling out the appearance part to respond back now or should I just let it ride and she gets what she asks for but its the last part I worry about not sure what else she can ask or get if I don't respond in 30 days.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tonyd11 said:


> *Before I forget I am in illinois cook county.*.


Cook County? Is your divorce going to be in the Cook County courthouse down in the Daley Center in Chicago? If so, then your pathway is clear.

You definitely need a lawyer. (This doesn't work without one.)

Get a large plain clasp envelope. Fill it with $10,000 - $15,000 in cash, no checks. Have your attorney (this is why you need one), deliver it to the judge privately in his chambers as a "donation to his favorite charity", which you are sure the judge will be happy to forward for you.

When you come to court for your divorce judgement the next day, you will be gratified to see that the Universe will reward your generosity by having all the judge's decisions go your way.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Tonyd11 said:


> the home is my fathers it is on his name. i before her rented it and her/i just rent it for last 6 years.
> 
> I'm just worried about this part of her dissolution of marriage.
> 
> ...


If she took out a sizeable loan to pay taxes on your dad's house, pay her back in full, or she may be entitled to put a line on the house fire the money she paid in taxes. It may be your dad's house, but she paid over $13k in taxes. She is owed that back. I'm sure when she took out the loan it was in good faith, and not consternation you'd be divorced so soon after.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

The question was from 6 months ago.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

As the OP @Tonyd11 was last seen five months ago after his second post, we have to assume this is now a Zombie Thread.

And as a result, Zombie Cat is ordering its closure.


----------

